# Flaking Paint



## OldSchool Biker (May 30, 2007)

Anyone else have problems with the paint on their moto flaking off? 

I got a Mercier Draco a little over a month ago and dime size sections of the paint are flaking off in 4 locations. 

I had read some very old reviews on RBR where this was a problem but assumed it had been resolved. 

Is paint covered under warranty. I wish I had noticed before the 30 day window for full money back return.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I've had mine for almost two years and the paint is still in great shape. I hope they cover that for you under warranty.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Is that the DA equip Mercier Draco with the metallic silver finish? Bought mine November except for the usual cable housing rub, the paint is A-okay.


----------

